# Sei lá



## Gustavo Moreira

Que significa "Sei la"?


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido gustavo,  
Se for apenas "sei lá" significa  "no sé".


----------



## okporip

El sentido de "sei lá", en portugués (de Brasil? no sé cómo será en los otros países lusohablantes), es muy parecido al de "qué sé yo?" ("yo qué sé?").

Hay una linda canción, de Toquinho y Vinícius de Moraes, que se llama justamente "Sei lá (a vida tem sempre razão").

Pero Vanda tiene razón: si me preguntás algo y te contesto "sei lá", esto significa que "no sé la respuesta". De todas maneras, "sei lá" siempre le aporta un sentido extra a la respuesta (más o menos como "ni idea!").


----------



## Mangato

Yo interpretaba, sei-la como _quien sabe._ Siempre expresando duda
Estoy equivocado_?_

Obrigado

MG


----------



## Gustavo Moreira

Ok! Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Outsider

Yo lo traduciría como "No tengo ni idea". Por cierto, el "Sei lá(?)" portugués se suele pronunciar con una intonación de pregunta.


----------



## okporip

Digamos, para resumir, que hay dos tipos de "sei lá":

1) Me preguntan algo, no sé la respuesta y quiero poner énfasis en el hecho de no saber:

- O Marcelo vai vir para a festa de fim de ano?
- Sei lá... Faz mais de dois meses que não tenho notícias do Marcelo!

2) Estoy pensando, hablando sobre algo, y quiero expresar - verdaderamente o retoricamente - duda:

"Essa questão da separação da Ana e do André... Separar-se assim com filhos tão pequenos. Para mim, não deveriam ter feito isso, tinham que ter pensado nas crianças, esperado um pouco mais, sei lá..."


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Yo lo traduciría como "No tengo ni idea". Por cierto, el "Sei lá(?)" portugués se suele pronunciar con una intonación de pregunta.


 
Out, me equivoco ¿o también se dice _sei cá_ en Portugal? ¿Tiene el mismo sentido de sei lá?

O
PD: Mi marido español encuentra esta expresión _sei lá_ (en su sustitución del _não_ por _lá)_ una de las más graciosas en portugués.


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Out, me equivoco ¿o también se dice _sei cá_ en Portugal? ¿Tiene el mismo sentido de sei lá?


_Sei cá_ nunca he oído, pero _(eu) cá sei_ sí se dice. 

Mire este hilo anterior.


----------



## hadjii

En español (supongo que también en portugués), hay expresiones que indican indiferencia, incluso hasta molestia dependiendo del tono con que se diga. La expresión "sei lá" también puede usarse de ese modo?


----------



## Mangato

*Que sé yo*,  y *yo que sé*, son dos ejemplos, pero el fastidio, como bien indicas se demuestra por el tono o el gesto. No me parece que sei lá tenga esta utilización sarcástica.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> _Sei cá_ nunca he oído, pero _(eu) cá sei_ sí se dice.
> 
> Mire este hilo anterior.



Vocês usam muito o "cá" nesse sentido. Outsider, poderia me explicar esse uso de "cá"? É só para dar ênfase?


----------



## Outsider

hadjii said:


> En español (supongo que también en portugués), hay expresiones que indican indiferencia, incluso hasta molestia dependiendo del tono con que se diga. La expresión "sei lá" también puede usarse de ese modo?





Mangato said:


> *Que sé yo*,  y *yo que sé*, son dos ejemplos, pero el fastidio, como bien indicas se demuestra por el tono o el gesto. No me parece que sei lá tenga esta utilización sarcástica.


Pode ter. Outra opção é "Quero lá saber".

Discutimos antes a tradução de _¡Qué sé yo!_



Alandria said:


> Vocês usam muito o "cá" nesse sentido. Outsider, poderia me explicar esse uso de "cá"? É só para dar ênfase?


Tem sentido semelhante a "Eu, sim, sei" ou "Eu é que sei".


----------



## Lorena993

Estava lendo a discussão anterior sobre o tema, mas continuei na dúvida. É que "sei lá" não é uma expressão fácil de traduzir ainda com todas as opções que vocês colocaram. Estava tentando traduzir a canção "Ainda bem" da Vanessa da Mata e esbarrei nesse 'sei lá'. O trecho é o seguinte:


Ainda bem que você vive comigo 
Porque senão como seria esta vida?
Sei lá, sei lá...

Minha tentativa ficou assim

Menos mal que tú vives conmigo
Porque sino ¿como sería esta vida?
No sé, No sé... (?????????)

O que acham?

Obrigada!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Para mi ese es el sentido: no sé, no lo sé.


----------



## zema

Está muy bien _no lo sé..._ (por acá el _lo_ es optativo, no estoy seguro en otros países) pero, comparando con el uso argentino, el que me resulta más parecido es _"qué sé yo..."_.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Então o *lá* está aqui para mostrar uma interogação, algo de duvidoso se eu entendi?


----------



## anaczz

_Não é o "lá", particularmente, que indica dúvida ou negação, é a expressão como um todo. "Sei lá"  _é uma expressão fixa que significa "não sei" ou "não faço ideia"


----------

